# WTF?



## widgeon (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw this on FBO

All I can say is WTF :eyeroll:

refuge buck 2003
Nov 14, 2003 06:36 AM | buckseye

I was able with the help of a friend to spot, kill and load this buck. We were on my way to a falfalfa field bordering the refuge...we drove thru an area that always has deer. We spotted this deer hiding in the trees, I backed up to see it, turned off the truck, looked at it with binoculars to make sure it was a mature deer then stuck the gun out the window and waalaa, my buck now.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank you for bringing the disabled hunter to the forfront again.

Hey widgeon....my back was broken in the oilfields and I am a disabled hunter. I suffer partial paralysis in my legs. You should see the buck I got with my crossbow....184 gross, it has 16 inch brow tines and 13 5/8 G2.... 8)

Nice buck isn't it...


----------



## widgeon (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok, that makes it easier to understand. Without explaining the situation, that post raises some serious questions.

North Dakota has some big deer for sure. 184, that's pretty darn big...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I agree.... people that automaticly assume wrongdoing probaly have questions, some more serious than others I assume. :lol:

Because of the injury I have alot of time to scout, I am lucky to have good friends that help keep me in the hunt. Naw... ND has a lot of little deer with the occasional nice buck. :welcome:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow...184 is a heck of a nice buck....congrats.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank you...I know I can hardly believe it myself. I almost passed it up, I thought it was one of those little bodied deer with a decent rack. I got it Dec 6th 2002 rut was mostly over and the bucks were back to eating again. He was the first one down that trail about 4:20 PM. I ended last season with a miss on another nice buck in the exact same place. I found my arrow this spring, must of hit a branch I didn't see. 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats on a nice deer! I for one am glad that they have special rules to enable people with a disability to hunt. You never know when your good health or body will be taken away.

Buckseye how does this affect your duck and goose hunting?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Buckseye -

Hahahaha....I've never seen so many knee-jerks as I did that time this same thread was started on FBO. Always a funny thread!!!

Next year I'd put (special permit) in there...just so everyone's not FREAKING OUT the next time you shoot such a monster! Nice deer by the way!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Buckseye are you able to post a picture of the buck I'd like to see it


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Porkchop thanks....It definitly puts a hardship on me, I pretty much had to quit setting up alot of dekes, but I still get all the waterfowl I want. I usually only deke honks anymore and put out 5 or 6 mag dekes. For snows I just wait for the right conditions and if I want some I go get them.

I was going thru hellish pain from waterfowl hunting thinking it was from the kick of the shotgun, in my case it wasn't, it was from shivering a little once in a while. I have two titanium rods 17cm long in my back from the hips up to the thorastic area, what was causing all the extra pain was when I shivered the muscles were being ripped loose from the rods they attach themselves to. VERY painful!!! It would take three weeks for them to heal, just from shivering.

Needless to say I have put some time and money into staying warm so I can keep hunting. Hunting is my therapy, I have learned the only way I can get enuff beneficial exercise is to do things I love so much I will endure a certain amount of pain.

Thanks again guys. Oh and nj I hope I get to post another dandy, I know where to look for a couple. I don't mind a little razzin, it helps keep people thinking of the somewhat less fortunate.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hats off to you. Anybody that has to go through that much pain to enjoy the sport they love deserves a round of applause. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The one on the left- taken with crossbow Dec 6th 2002 at 4:20 PM gross score is 184 net 168 3/4 The one on the right- taken with rifle in Nov 2000 gross score is 172 net 168. Looks can be deceiving!! I don't own the land where I got them so I can't really say.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

.....Nice!!!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll second that .....    .....Nice!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very Sweet! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those sure are some dandys!! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Job Buckseye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Those are two of the Nicest Pheasants I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just messin with ya  

Have a good one!!


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

buckseye,

Who did the taxidermy work if I may ask? I saw the original post and though, oh boy, here we go again but good to see people can be rationale. By the way, any special meaning to your name?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i like the one on the right, he looks delicous :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks everybody...not trying to make anyone feel bad but I get to hunt everyday all day of the season if I want. The longest hunt I have been on non-stop was 96 days, it started with morning doves in August and ended with a moose in December 1995. I either hunt or do something to make my hunting better everyday of the open seasons. And the rest of the year I scout, plan, repair, prepare and dream.

Hey Nils...I'm happy you also feel free to participate in more than one forum. The taxidermist is from Glenburn, his name is John Wallen, I really like his work he is a true artist. I thought Oh boy here we go again too  but am thankful everyone is understanding. On the handle...a buckseye was long ago what we call a bullseye now and was also used by the military for the same. Cheers to ya all :beer:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Nice mountain goats Buckseye. Have you seen the website "stevens family farm" ??? They are from Glenburn and have pics of most of the bucks they have killed. They have some real dandies posted. That NE area of Minot must have some of the better 'big buck' hunting in the state with the exception of the badland area? I know the Towner area and North is supposedly famous for big deer, congrads and good luck in scouting this summer

hoghunter :jammin:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Those are some nice bucks that they shot.

http://www.stevensfarm.com/hunting.htm


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice deer, I got to get me some of that action.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Buckseye,
Great deer! :beer: I haven't had a crack at a good one for about six years now. By the way you owe me a key board mine is now full of droul and shorted out. Good job. :thumb:


----------

